# GPU-Z can't read X1200 bios



## seseberg (May 21, 2009)

is this normal, or is it a problem?
it cant read the bios file, so I cant mod it. Does anyone know of other versions that might be able to do that? thanks!

Vista Home Premium SP2 beta 32-bit, all updates in stalled, catalyst 9.5, Radeon X1200.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 21, 2009)

The x1200 is an integrated card, so the BIOS is part of the main motherboard BIOS, AFAIK.


----------



## Flyordie (May 25, 2009)

Whut Tekkie said.  It has to be an X1x50 card for it to have dedicated BIOS/PCB for low end cards.
The full list is at Wiki for "List of ATI Radeon Graphics Cards".


----------

